# Transmetatarsal amputation ICD-10 code? - anyone tell me



## hdvixen (Nov 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there is an ICD-10 code for Transmetatarsal amputation?  It's not midfoot, it's forefoot, it's not just toes, that's all that's covered. 
I hope someone might have an answer for me.


----------



## hamlinr2005 (Nov 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, forefoot isn't an option. ICD-10 only gives the option of ankle level, toe/s, midfoot, or level unspecified. There is the option of Other specified injuries of left/right foot which is S99.811/S99.812.  
I would probably go with the forefoot. The midfoot connects the forefoot to the ankle so he is missing the forefoot but not the ankle. Hope that helps.


----------



## hdvixen (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for your response.  I ended up going with partial midfoot, since it was, in fact, forefoot.


----------



## coliver (Aug 9, 2018)

*Code*



hdvixen said:


> Thank you for your response.  I ended up going with partial midfoot, since it was, in fact, forefoot.



What code did you use, in ICD-10 CM I did not find an option for partial midfoot. I only found foot or toes.


----------

